

Apple TV Project Is Said To Be Led By iTunes Creator Jeff Robbin - Arjuna
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-10-24/apple-effort-to-develop-tv-is-said-to-be-led-by-itunes-creator-jeff-robbin.html

======
rman666
I hate to say it, but this isn't a good sign. iTunes is one of the worst
abominations of user interface, design, and intuitiveness I've ever used.

------
MatthewPhillips
There isn't a technology problem with tv. There is a business problem. The
infrastructure for creating content costs more than users want to pay. Bad UIs
are a symptom, not the disease.

~~~
reali
The cost thing is a fallacy. Companies just want to make more money by forcing
you into paying for their other channels.

As a platform, TV is horrible. I can't get the content I want and the content
that is available is sporadic and often unavailable because of having only two
tuners and scheduling conflicts.

The real problem is that it's a cartel. Easy money for the big companies. Why
the heck do I need 15 religious channels and 20 home shopping channels? Let
alone sports etc etc.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
The TV business model is that customers pay for more than they consume. The
bill keeps running while you're at work. The bill is the same if you go on
vacation. It doesn't matter, because you pay in advance for more content than
you can possibly ever consume.

That is the business model. That is the way it works. That you pay for
shopping channels that you don't care for allows them to pay for expensive
shows like Mad Men.

So what we need is _real_ disruption in the TV business but that is _not_ a
new UI. It's a fundamental change in the way TV programming is financed.

